# Can't boot system after upgrade



## graudeejs (Nov 2, 2015)

This is some weird thin I can't figure out how to solve.

Currently I'm running 10.1-RELEASE-p23. Yesterday I decided to finally upgrade to 10.2-RELEASE. Everything went fine until I rebooted. The kernel, the drivers everything got loaded up to the point when FreeBSD tries to mount my ZFS root fs (d/FreeBSD/current). It stops asking for boot media (if that's a correct term).

I've tried everything I could come up with:

reinstall bootcode
upgrade everything (kernel and userland) and then restart
upgrade kernel and then restart (as it should be - after restart upgrade userland).
upgrade zpool
try upgrade from scratch (rollback to working system and try again)

So when I got desperate I backed up my most important files (using usb bootable flash), and tried fresh install and again in failed at the very same place.

No matter what I try, 10.2-RELEASE fails on me.

Any ideas?

Note:
During loader prompt I tried entering manually

```
zfs:d/FreeBSD/current
```
and it showed "error 2"


EDIT:
Running AMD64 platform


----------



## Crest (Nov 4, 2015)

Is your /boot on a different pool than your root filesystem? In that case you have to load the zpool.cache in /boot/loader.conf:

```
# Load cache of all imported ZFS pools
zpool_cache_load="YES"
zpool_cache_type="/boot/zfs/zpool.cache"
zpool_cache_name="/boot/zfs/zpool.cache"
```

Also keep in mind that your /boot at runtime should reference the same point of the same filesystem at boottime and runtime. If you have to keep /boot on a different pool e.g. on a system with GELI full disk encryption use a symlink from the absolute /boot path to the boot filesystem's /boot directory.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for hits, however my entire OS is on single pool on unencrypted disks.
So that is not the case this time.


----------

